

Experience with Alibaba.com - endlessvoid94

I have an online brand that I'm looking to sell some cheap tshirts with a simple logo for a small revenue stream to complement my site.<p>Has anyone used alibaba.com to order any such items?  I've never done anythign like order 2000 shirts from china, hah.<p>thanks.
======
kimfuh
We used alibaba to order foam surfboards from china. Even with proper design
specs, it still took 3 shipments before they got it right. Things just get
lost in translation sometimes. Finally got it in the end though. I guess
tshirts will be simpler.

